
The Man Who 'Grew Young at 70' - reforge_reborn
http://www.nextavenue.org/article/2014-12/man-who-grew-young-70
======
dingdingdang
I do not like how the article easily dismisses the point that this guys wife
became a centenarian with "Good genes, perhaps, but probably not her husband’s
exercises, which she was said to have shunned."

------
dcw303
> or a tad obsessive (page after page on the importance of chewing one’s food)

> He reportedly died in the mid-1920s, when he was in his early 80s. It wasn’t
> age that did him in, but choking on a chicken bone.

Guess he really was onto something with that chewing thing.

~~~
hobarrera
Chewing is extremely important, and since it's so increasingly common to drink
something with meals, people are doing it less and less.

I've even heard people say the can't not-drink with meals because they'd
choke. To which I simply reply "Well, I chew my food and that avoids the
choking".

A bit of liquid with dry foods helps digestion, but otherwise it's
unnecessary, and even unhealthy in the excess commonly seen today.

I lost a lot of weight and had several other health benefits when I started
chewing a lot more my food (like going to the loo with great ease).

------
simplexion
Why is this on the front page and receiving upvotes? I am genuinely interested
why people are upvoting.

------
kleer001
I never follow 'advice' from outliers.

Also, remember "survivorship bias."

The advice:

    
    
        Drink plenty of water
        Get out in the sunlight and fresh air
        Floss
        And, of course, exercise
    
    

Yea, ok. Thanks.

~~~
nsxwolf
And when people ask 100 year olds how they did it, the recommendation is
always smoking and drinking.

~~~
a8da6b0c91d
Ray Kurzweil is going to live forever because he takes a hundred pills a day,
so i don't know why you'd recommend silly things like enjoying a drink and a
smoke.

~~~
agumonkey
Because of guys like Compay Segundo living 95 years while smoking cigars when
they wanted to. Nature is complex.

Also a bit of alcohol can relieve stress, it's probably better to smooth out
things a bit with a glass of wine rather than going zero-tolerance on some
substance and suffering regular anxiety.

~~~
hobarrera
That's quite right. Stress can be _extremely_ harmful, but it's very hard for
one to realize it.

I've have issues with teeth, hair, sleep, and colon all due to stress at some
points (once in my life, all four at the same time).

Smoking a joint merely to relieve stress every once in a while would probably
have helped my health more that it would have damaged it

------
Dewie3
So, a man started exercising and stuff in his older age.

~~~
pyrocat
'saved you a click'

